# Can I Overclock AMD 4X630



## jjagdish.salvi (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Friends,
I Brought AMD 4x630 i would like to ask can i overclock my processor, i m having ASUS motherboard m4n68t-m le v2, please provide me the proper step to work it....

:banghead:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to tell us your full specs including make model and wattage of power supply and the cooler you are using.


----------

